# Nom de l'application Candy Crush en japonais



## yverdon_swiss (17 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPhone 5, iOS 8.4.1.

Depuis une mise à jour de cette app, il y a environ un an, le nom de mon application Candy Crush est écrit en japonais au lieu du "Candy Crush".

Quelqu'un est-il dans le même cas ? A quoi est-ce dû ?

Merci de vos réponses et une toute bonne journée.

yverdon_swiss


----------



## jeanloupmarseille (23 Août 2016)

yverdon_swiss a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un iPhone 5, iOS 8.4.1.
> 
> ...


Bonjour. J'ai le même problème...
Quelqu'un a une explication ?
Merci.


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2016)

Ca ressemble à un bug qu'avait noté Macgeneration à la sortie d'iOS 9:

http://www.igen.fr/ios/2015/09/ios-9-un-bug-de-changement-de-langue-avec-certaines-apps-93051


----------

